# I don't like Tim Horton's coffee.......



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

It used to be good, but I remember a very distinct change sometime in 2002, and it wasn't as good. 

I've even been told by people who work there that the coffee was drastically changed around that time. 

I guess they figured that if most people load it with cream and sugar anyway, they could skimp on the coffee. 

That's my brief rant for this minute. 

I prefer the PC Great Canadian Coffee, which I've been told is the exact same coffee Tim Horton's used to use. 

I don't really understand why people wait in line so long for one coffee, when you can buy good coffee pretty much anywhere and make it in a $20 coffee maker from Walmart. 

Now I'm really ranting.....


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Aren't Tim Horton coffee threads right up there with the political threads?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm right there with you. Id actually rather not have a coffee than drink a Tim's.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

NGroeneveld said:


> Aren't Tim Horton coffee threads right up there with the political threads?


I don't post enough here to know.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I think TH decided to expand rapidly and their quality went waaaayyy down. I still get a laugh out of their "always fresh" commercials. Especially now that they sell frozen donuts and serve battery acid "coffee". Too bad. Used to be a fantastic franchise. 

I drink Starbucks now.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

The last time I had a TH it was after a home brewed Starbucks and I actually gagged.


----------



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

blam said:


> The last time I had a TH it was after a home brewed Starbucks and I actually gagged.


Yeah after switching to Starbucks Sumatra beans I can't even look at a Him Tortons


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I've never liked Tim's, I only drink it on road trips, and only out of necessity. If there is another option across the road, I usually make like the proverbial chicken.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Compared to Coffee Time, Galaxy Donuts, Donut Queen, etc it is shear ambrosia.

I don't mind Tims, but I really prefer Second Cup Continental Dark.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Compared to Coffee Time, Galaxy Donuts, Donut Queen, etc it is shear ambrosia.
> 
> I don't mind Tims, but I really prefer Second Cup Continental Dark.




Country Style Doughnuts.... two weeks of the painful trots following a night in London :C


I really REALLY miss the Tim's of my youth. Store 3 in Niagara Falls Ontario. It was a 4 table small corner shop, with a cigarette machine in the front entry, and a glass rotating cake display (best birthday cake to get too). They sold coffee and doughnuts and not a dang thing else. Was a time they had more doughnuts than Baskin-Robbins had ice cream!! Sure, if you got there late in the day everything had a nice coating of nicotine to it but that was a large part of the charm.

Many happy childhood memories there. But then the Ontario gov made the cig vender illegal. Then the anti fat group got muffins popularized. Next think you know in shop smoking bought it. Then bagels happened. By that point in time you no longer saw truckers and city roads crews there laughing it up and telling raunchy jokes but aging yuppies in their suits looking with disdain at the 4 tables and walking out.

The story goes on but at this point Im just too depressed :C


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I prefer Kopi Luwak coffee...anyone got a breath mint...???...

[video=youtube;hK5-WQqOu58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hK5-WQqOu58[/video]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I think TH decided to expand rapidly and their quality went waaaayyy down. I still get a laugh out of their "always fresh" commercials. Especially now that they sell frozen donuts and serve battery acid "coffee". Too bad. Used to be a fantastic franchise.
> 
> I drink Starbucks now.


Judging by the traffic they get I would sure like to own one


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Their food repulses me! It used to be okay, I remember liking the chicle salad sandwiches, but now it all tastes like plastic.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I work with many Timmy's fans--they rush to the nearest one on their breaks, or get someone who is rushing there to pick them one up.

I don't like Tim Horton's coffee though, but that's more because I simply do like the taste of coffee.
I would drink it if I liked the taste, but it tastes awful to me, and I hate the smell of it brewing.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't know. If you just want to make money, sure I guess. Probably profitable and convenient. Used to be something special. Now it's just another money grabbing corporation. Not my kind of thing. Starbucks may be too I guess but at least their coffee quality is consistent and their mission statement is admirable.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I was talking to someone who has a friend that opened a Tims here in Sudbury.

The store will be paid off in five years and they'll be retiring in 8-9 years after opening it.

I don't hate the coffee. I usually pick one up on the way to work, that's about it though.
At least it has some bite to it. To me, the worst is watered down restaurant coffee.
Days off, I'll drink the good stuff I get in from BC.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

What I don't like about Tim Horton's coffee is the long line-ups at both the counter and the drive through.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There are six places you can get coffee at the Go Train concourse at Union Station in Toronto. The line up at Tim's in the morning is larger than the other five combined.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We have one right behind our shop. The traffic they get is ridiculous and it's like that pretty much all day. They do in 3 hours what we do in a week in terms of revenue. When you think of success it's the brand now more than the product. It's kind of like McDonald's in that sense.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I breezed over this thread again and it made think of TGP and threads on Ed Roman. John Mayor and Gibson. Not quite HoooooooWEE, let's all done trash Tim Horton's, eh.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Starbucks? 
Now that's crap coffee. 
Try Bridgehead if you're ever in Ottawa


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

NOw i'm with the new MCdonald's Coffee...beats Tim any time of the day...i was REALLY suprised with the new coffee


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Now...I have heard (and heard confirmation from a former TH employee) that they don't actually sell coffee - it is a mix of coffee and chickory. Chickory is known as many things, one of which was a coffee substitute for troops during WWII - vets who were hooked on chickory can still buy bottles of chickory sirup in some grocery/specialty stores. It is also used by the other vets (veterinarians) to clean out intestinal tracts of pets prior to surgery, and by dog owners at race tracks in the States to clear out the dogs' intestinal tracts prior to a race - basically a quick way to shed some weight to make the dog lighter and faster....If you have seen a dog race in, say, St Pete's/Tampa Florida, you may have noticed the shedding of, uh, extraneous weight, prior to races.

Anyway, many people do not like the taste of chicory, or what it does to THEIR intestinal tract....

Totally second and third hand information, but then again, we live in a world of second and third hand information, so I guess this fits right in!

I don't drink the stuff, I prefer real coffee....


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> What I don't like about Tim Horton's coffee is the long line-ups at both the counter and the drive through.


I'm sure others have similar experiences, but there's a nearby Tim's that has a poorly designed drive through--and it blocks the parking lot & road for nearby stores.
I avoid that as much as possible, but it's not always possible.

People line up back to the main road for coffee & doughnuts...(Mostly coffee)


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

al3d said:


> NOw i'm with the new MCdonald's Coffee...beats Tim any time of the day...i was REALLY suprised with the new coffee


Hate to admit it, but McD's "new" coffee is way better than Tim Hortons; I've recently had some actively bad coffee from TH and TH food tastes like a salt shaker to me.

I've never liked Starbucks at all, it tastes "burnt" to me.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*me too*

I have been getting McDonalds coffees for a good year now and a muffins for 1.81 
You get more coffee for less. Plus its pretty good.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the reason tim horton's coffee is so popular is because it is practically devoid of flavour and is, therefore, safe to drink.


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

Heh,My wife works at TH.
I can get their coffee at no charge (her once a day "freebie") but I never drink the stuff as I can't stand it.
I don't understand why anyone would line up to get it??


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Perkinsfan said:


> Heh,My wife works at TH.
> I can get their coffee at no charge (her once a day "freebie") but I never drink the stuff as I can't stand it.
> I don't understand why anyone would line up to get it??


While it is not my cup of tea ( pardon the pun), it is very addictive. I also dont go there anymore and prefer an independant little coffee shop near the Byward market here in Ottawa.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Actually I am shocked at the amount of people that say they hate Tim Horton's. Why is every Tim Horton's in Canada packed?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Actually I am shocked at the amount of people that say they hate Tim Horton's. Why is every Tim Horton's in Canada packed?


In all honesty, 1 in 3 cups is sorta drinkable. At least it doesn't taste like something scrapped off the back of an oven all the time. I also think we really (as a species) have very poor senses of taste and smell. There was a very good documentary on coffee some years ago in the USA that pitted 5 brands of coffee against each other. One was Starbucks, one was Folgers. In the USA the top selling coffee is Folgers. The documentary did taste testing on these coffees and had the tasters compare and rank and rate and etc etc etc. I obviously forget the other three (off my Canadian radar) but Starbucks came in mostly-second and Folgers came in dead last. Dead last in every test, category and retest done. The question left at the end is "how can a coffee taste tested against other coffees come in consistently dead last and yet have the title as top selling coffee in the USA?".

There is also this nice bit of cultural humor that shines through an otherwise banal movie:

[video=youtube;4S5ethZhgqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4S5ethZhgqs[/video]


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I drink more coffee in a day than some small nations drink in a week ................. black. I make my own and it doesn't really matter which brand I use - the most important thing is to get the ratio of water to grinds correct for the brand you're using. For the record I can' tell the difference between JJ and GT 12AX7s though.


Do you suppose that if they closed all the Timmy Drivethroughs it might fix the ozone layer?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Actually I am shocked at the amount of people that say they hate Tim Horton's. Why is every Tim Horton's in Canada packed?


We are a unique bunch of people here. I feel all of us here appreciate the finer things in life and don't generally follow the norm. 

I also think one of the big factors to people not going to sbux and 2nd cup and smaller cafes is they seem to think a cup of coffee is $5-$10 at these places. Most people i ask "why don't you like sbux?" they will generally say its too expensive and they dot want to pay $5 for coffee.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

blam said:


> We are a unique bunch of people here. I feel all of us here appreciate the finer things in life and don't generally follow the norm.
> 
> I also think one of the big factors to people not going to sbux and 2nd cup and smaller cafes is they seem to think a cup of coffee is $5-$10 at these places. Most people i ask "why don't you like sbux?" they will generally say its too expensive and they dot want to pay $5 for coffee.


In my case, I just don't really like Starbucks a heck of a lot more than I like Tim Horton's. Not enough to warrant paying more. I have a couple of brands of coffee at my house I really like, but a lot of the coffee I get when out is almost just a tool to wake up lol. I don't even like the coffee that some of the smaller shops in town have.

Also if grabbing coffee for the crew at work, Tim's is ideal.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

>_>

I may be ashamed to admit this (not sure, I am too hedonistic for shame ... and too narcissistic too ) but of late I have downed a few JARS OF INSTANT ... with a pinch of ground chipotle and cinnamon and chocolate added!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

torndownunit said:


> In my case, I just don't really like Starbucks a heck of a lot more than I like Tim Horton's. Not enough to warrant paying more. I have a couple of brands of coffee at my house I really like, but a lot of the coffee I get when out is almost just a tool to wake up lol. I don't even like the coffee that some of the smaller shops in town have.
> 
> Also if grabbing coffee for the crew at work, Tim's is ideal.


I could definitely see why a person would not like starbucks. it's a bolder coffee. having said that, I can't see why anyone would actually like Tims. lol


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> >_>
> 
> I may be ashamed to admit this (not sure, I am too hedonistic for shame ... and too narcissistic too ) but of late I have downed a few JARS OF INSTANT ... with a pinch of ground chipotle and cinnamon and chocolate added!


Homemade molé?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Actually I am shocked at the amount of people that say they hate Tim Horton's. Why is every Tim Horton's in Canada packed?


I can't figure it out either. I've always hated Tims coffee, and I am coffee freak.

I remembered this article from The Globe & Mail ROB magazine a while back. The article reads like ad copy for Tim's, but the comments are hilarious. I don't think I saw one comment by anyone who actually likes Tim's coffee. So who are all those zombies lining up every morning for that swill?

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...tons-will-take-over-the-world/article1718843/


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

People who work in the food chemistry industry and in sensation research in the chemical senses are well aware that different segments of the populace have what is referred to as "taste blindness". The term is borrowed/ from "colour blindness" and refers to a physical insensitivity to certain taste compounds. Just like colour blindness where some folks may be missing, or have a drastic reduction in one or more colour receptor cells (the cones, and usually its an insensitivity to blue), people can be able to taste most of the gustatory spectrum but completely unable to taste certain compounds.

This often shows up in things like artificial sweeteners, where for some people the bitter or metallic aftertaste of a sweetener will linger long enough that it stands out, or others whether there is NO metallic or other components to overshadow the sweet tastes and the individual experiences the sweetener as overwhelmingly and unpleasantly sweet.

The long and the short of it is that, quite apart from matters of preference for strength of brew, many peole will be physically tasting something very different than you when they sip coffee X or Y, simply because their tongues actually ARE different. Here's an older paper by a well-respected taste researcher on that very topic: http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v253/n5491/abs/253442a0.html


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> I can't drink diet sodas. Aspertame or Splenda or whetever it is they use these days tastes HORRIBLE to me. I have a gag reflex if I accidentally get a diet soda at a restaurant instead of a regular. Yet I know lots of people who think Coke and Diet Coke taste exactly the same.


...that's me, and evidently it's because i am a smoker. when people describe an "aftertaste", i have no idea what they're talking about.

that said, i CAN taste the difference between coke and diet coke.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> I can't drink diet sodas. Aspertame or Splenda or whetever it is they use these days tastes HORRIBLE to me. I have a gag reflex if I accidentally get a diet soda at a restaurant instead of a regular. Yet I know lots of people who think Coke and Diet Coke taste exactly the same.


Same here. I stay far away from aspartame and artificial sweeteners.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

molé! I think that would be the more modern view, not sure. I forget more than I remember and I forget the proper names to things however there is a variety of hot chocolate that I made years and years ago that uses whipped masa harina in it that if I read my google just now right is a hold-over from Inca and Maya times. Modern versions do things like http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/mayan-hot-chocolate/detail.aspx (without the use so much of grains etc though it really is an interesting thick drink when done with the masa).



> [h=3]Ingredients[/h]
> 
> 1 cup milk
> 3 tablespoons instant hot chocolate mix
> ...


 I like it as a flavour added to coffee, though when the snow fly's this year I think I will get my whisk and pot out and try adding coffee to the hot chocolate 



nkjanssen said:


> I can't drink diet sodas. Aspertame or Splenda or whetever it is they use these days tastes HORRIBLE to me. I have a gag reflex if I accidentally get a diet soda at a restaurant instead of a regular. Yet I know lots of people who think Coke and Diet Coke taste exactly the same.


For me it was smoking. When I was, I could NOT stand diet anything, then I stopped, took a few years to go near pop drinks and now I find I prefer artificial sweeteners as sugars are too sweet for me!!

That article, I only see the abstract to it. I don't see a general download or purchase link, is it in full online or no?

Something EVERY coffee drinker should try here is tea. Not "Tea" as in "China" but an herb that the Spanish found a small community of Indians drinking. It is called Yerba Mate and is really powerful drink. You get one doozie of a caffeine withdrawal headache the next day I tell you what  4 dollars I think for a scoop at Teaopia which is good enough to try. I just bought 2.2lbs on eBay  for 5 or so bucks

[video=youtube;n4QO6cHeV6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4QO6cHeV6Y[/video]


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

blam said:


> I could definitely see why a person would not like starbucks. it's a bolder coffee. having said that, I can't see why anyone would actually like Tims. lol


The bolder the better for me. I use crazy dark roasts at home. I just don't like Starbucks. Nothing to do with its boldness.

Re Yerba mate, it's some potent stuff. Completely different 'buzz' then coffee or tea. Wakes me up more, but doesn't hit me as hard and wears off in a more mellow way. Funny it was brought up because I am taking the next week off coffee and drinking only it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

blam said:


> Same here. I stay far away from aspartame and artificial sweeteners.


And if you look at the industry research on this stuff, the holy grail of companies who work on things like artificial sweeteners is to find something that pleases (or at least fails to annoy or nauseate) as many potential consumers as possible, whilst keepng the tails of the distribution (people who hate it because of the metallic taste and people who hate it because of the sickly sweetness) as small as possible.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> I can't drink diet sodas. Aspertame or Splenda or whetever it is they use these days tastes HORRIBLE to me. I have a gag reflex if I accidentally get a diet soda at a restaurant instead of a regular. Yet I know lots of people who think Coke and Diet Coke taste exactly the same.


ya I would just rather not drink pop than suffer through diet pop. I find the taste that offensive. The worst offender being "Nestea Zero". The aftertaste from it is the most unnatural taste I have ever come across.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> ya I would just rather not drink pop than suffer through diet pop. I find the taste that offensive. The worst offender being "Nestea Zero". The aftertaste from it is the most unnatural taste I have ever come across.


I love Nestea Zero-I buy jugs of it-it's never left me with an aftertaste--plus it's Splenda--much better than aspartame.
Aspartame in drinks is awful--that's what leaves me with a bad aftertaste.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

zontar said:


> I love Nestea Zero-I buy jugs of it-it's never left me with an aftertaste--plus it's Splenda--much better than aspartame.
> Aspartame in drinks is awful--that's what leaves me with a bad aftertaste.


So you can honestly drink a normal "Nestea", and then drink a "Nestea" Zero and not say there is a huge difference in taste, and an odd chemically aftertaste? You are the first person I have met that can make that claim then lol. They got it at work, and no one will drink the stuff.

My theory is that Splenda is only 'better' for the time being until they find things wrong with it as well. I don't think any of these artificial sweetners are healthy.

First Google result I found:



> So, is Splenda safe? The truth is we just don’t know yet. There are no long-term studies of the side effects of Splenda in humans. The manufacturer’s own short-term studies showed that very high doses of sucralose (far beyond what would be expected in an ordinary diet) caused shrunken thymus glands, enlarged livers, and kidney disorders in rodents. (A more recent study also shows that Splenda significantly decreases beneficial gut flora.) But in this case, the FDA decided that because these studies weren’t based on human test animals, they were not conclusive. Of course, rats had been chosen for the testing specifically because they metabolize sucralose more like humans than any other animal used for testing. In other words, the FDA has tried to have it both ways — they accepted the manufacturer’s studies on rats because the manufacturer had shown that rats and humans metabolize the sweetener in similar ways, but shrugged off the safety concerns on the grounds that rats and humans are different. In our view, determining that something is safe (or not) in laboratory rats isn’t a definitive answer, as we’ve seen countless examples of foods and drugs that have proved dangerous to humans that were first found to be safe in laboratory rats, both in short- and long-term studies.
> Here are two other reasons for our concern: first, in the eleven years after Splenda was put on the market, no independent studies of sucralose lasting more than six months have been done in humans. Second, none of the trials that were done was very large — the largest was 128 people studied for three months, making us wonder, _what happens when you’ve used sucralose for a year, or two, or ten?_ Then there’s the fact that Splenda, as a product, consists of more than just sucralose—it’s made with dextrose, and sometimes also with maltodextrin, _neither_ of which were included in the original studies and trials of sucralose. So the reality is that we are the guinea pigs for Splenda.


I would rather just limit my sugar that eat these products.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I haven't had a coffee in over 20 years, but I hate Tim Horton's coffee anyway. Well, hate's a strong word, and it's not the coffee's fault, or for that matter the restaurant's. But why then do I have an opinion? Because I seem to live about one medium (or whatever size) from the nearest Tim Hortons and it's a rare day when we don't have their trash. What's with people throwing the cups away like that? A55holes, all of them.

Here is where I'm conflicted about Tim Hortons. It's very convenient when we travel, so we eat there a lot on our summer trips, eating at out of province ones more than ones at home. I also have a soft spot for them because there was one in Brantford in the early '70s at the end of my paper route and on Saturday mornings I could buy a bag of day old donuts for a dime or quarter or something and take them home for my family. It's become a cultural icon that's not very good for me.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> So you can honestly drink a normal "Nestea", and then drink a "Nestea" Zero and not say there is a huge difference in taste, and an odd chemically aftertaste? You are the first person I have met that can make that claim then lol. They got it at work, and no one will drink the stuff.
> 
> My theory is that Splenda is only 'better' for the time being until they find things wrong with it as well. I don't think any of these artificial sweetners are healthy.
> 
> ...


 
@[email protected] wow no regular bottled ice teas to me taste like drinking icing sugar. Zero is what I opt for when I can.  as to 'safe' or not, with lung cancers on the rise when smoking is on the decline I have reasonable expectation that there are many other things out there that are all working hard to get me first  Especially having lived in Hamilton for over a decade with all the fun things Stelco and Dofasco and such darlings as Plastimet put in the air there  I am willing to bet in 100 or so years that it will be found that the rubber nipple used on the bottle my mom fed me with is what caused any of dozen bad things in life and how all natural cultured skin nipples are far superior for use on your babies bottle


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I just realized I haven't had a Tim Horton's coffee in weeks. I hope they don't revoke my passport.

I do buy a couple every week for the missus.

As for the food, ask them for a nutrition chart.

Almost as bad as MacDonalds.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

keeperofthegood said:


> I am willing to bet in 100 or so years that it will be found that the rubber nipple used on the bottle my mom fed me with is what caused any of dozen bad things in life and how all *natural cultured skin nipples* are far superior for use on your babies bottle


Wouldn't that be "Leather"?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> @[email protected] wow no regular bottled ice teas to me taste like drinking icing sugar. Zero is what I opt for when I can.  as to 'safe' or not, with lung cancers on the rise when smoking is on the decline I have reasonable expectation that there are many other things out there that are all working hard to get me first  Especially having lived in Hamilton for over a decade with all the fun things Stelco and Dofasco and such darlings as Plastimet put in the air there  I am willing to bet in 100 or so years that it will be found that the rubber nipple used on the bottle my mom fed me with is what caused any of dozen bad things in life and how all natural cultured skin nipples are far superior for use on your babies bottle


I think the problem with all of these chemicals is that no one can predict what will happen under any given number of circumstances. For the most part, your body knows what to do with Sugar (or butter or dairy ect) But it doesn't know what to do with chemicals. There are alot of folks who think Gulf War Syndrom was caused by Diet drinks and no one had done a study leaving skids of diet coke (or pepsi, ir nestea) out in the dessert sun for days on end. Aspartame turns into formaldahyde in these conditions.

Aspartame ect was created by the drug industry. We know they all have our well being in mind right? It's not strictly about money??? LOL!

I dislike Tims too, but here I sit scarfing down my second of the morning!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Agreed. I call it all "latin" and I really don't like eating latin. If you start making a list of all those latin words and make list of who makes them you will find about 80% or more used world wide are made by one company out of L.A.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Stevia is a healthy NATURAL low calorie sweetener but it does have it's own flavour profile. Not exactly like cane sugar or beet sugar but close.
I'm not a HUGE fan of the stuff but prefer it for health reasons over Splenda (Sucralose) and Aspartame.
Sorry to go off topic.
And now back to our regularly scheduled program!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> @[email protected] wow no regular bottled ice teas to me taste like drinking icing sugar. Zero is what I opt for when I can.  as to 'safe' or not, with lung cancers on the rise when smoking is on the decline I have reasonable expectation that there are many other things out there that are all working hard to get me first  Especially having lived in Hamilton for over a decade with all the fun things Stelco and Dofasco and such darlings as Plastimet put in the air there  I am willing to bet in 100 or so years that it will be found that the rubber nipple used on the bottle my mom fed me with is what caused any of dozen bad things in life and how all natural cultured skin nipples are far superior for use on your babies bottle


I guess my only point is that I find it funny that science keep coming up with alternatives to sugar that may actually be worse than just eating sugar in moderation. 

People seem so eager to find alternatives to high sugar products that have a substitute for the sugar. In my case, I would just rather not eat those foods. For example, I'd rather subsitute fruit and yogurt for 'low fat' pound cake loaded with chemicals and artificial sweetners. The 'alternative' low/no fat version almost seems worse than the real thing in moderation to me.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

blam said:


> I'm right there with you. Id actually rather not have a coffee than drink a Tim's.


There was free Tim's at work the other day and I BOUGHT a Van Houtte (sp?) from a machine instead. Now, it is one of the better machines that brews one cup at a time but still, it wasn't one of the gourmet machines.

Tim's sucks (for me). I'd take MacDonald's coffe any time!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> So you can honestly drink a normal "Nestea", and then drink a "Nestea" Zero and not say there is a huge difference in taste, and an odd chemically aftertaste? You are the first person I have met that can make that claim then lol. They got it at work, and no one will drink the stuff.


I never said they taste exactly the same--there is a difference, but I did say I don't find there's an aftertaste.
I like the taste.

I don't gulp the stuff down--in fact I've had no artificial sugars at all today.

Mostly I drink water, milk or tea (I don't add any sweetener to tea)

But sometimes I like to have something different.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I got one of those NESPRESSO espresso machines, they work great and I have been hooked on AMERICANO's and my homemade rice dream cappucino's


http://www.nespresso.com/#/ca/en

i try to stay away from Tim's now...save some $$ too


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice! 
I guess I'm a coffee snob as well but with the unfortunate problem of caffeine intolerance. It makes me really jittery. Love the stuff though.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

"Swiss water decaffeinated" is the type of treated coffee to look for captainbrew.

If you pull an espresso shot properly, there should be less caffeine than a regular cup of coffee.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I WENT TO STARBUCKS TODAY AND ORDERED A.........


Tazo tea called ZEN.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'd like to think I have a high tolerance for coffee at this point, but I got a coffee from Starbucks at ten o'clock last night after my rehearsal, and I couldn't get to sleep until after 4am.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> Bought one of these a couple of years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is ballin, son.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

butterknucket said:


> I'd like to think I have a high tolerance for coffee at this point, but I got a coffee from Starbucks at ten o'clock last night after my rehearsal, and I couldn't get to sleep until after 4am.


I tend to be the exact opposite and often fall asleep with an unfinished coffee in hand.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> Bought one of these a couple of years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, Edmonton is the blue collar Hollywood!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Bought one of these a couple of years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice machine. I have a Rancilio Silvia and an Anfim Best grinder. I also roast my own beans weekly with a Gene Cafe roaster (and I thought guitar gear was expensive).

If you haven't already done so, buy some good quality green beans and roast it yourself. You can even do it in a popcorn popper. It will change your life forever.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

$1895.00 for a Vivaldi S1,... I work in social services. Maybe a small lottery win and I might consider it.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Robert1950 said:


> Compared to Coffee Time, Galaxy Donuts, Donut Queen, etc it is shear ambrosia.
> 
> I don't mind Tims, but I really prefer Second Cup Continental Dark.


I second that! I never understood why the long lineups for the weak kneed acidic swill Tims serves. Even McDonalds and A&W have better coffee.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I thought I had just seen a commercial where McDonalds was having another free coffee week or something of that nature. I should give it a try. Have not had one in years


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Here in Burlington whenever McD's does their free coffee week they always have the BEST coffee in town. The very next day at the end of the campaigns I find the stuff undrinkable. No idea what they do different free vs paid but the free coffee I find to be much much much better....

MARK IS THERE PSYCHOLOGY TO THIS or are they spiking the free stuff????


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think I may have actually stopped drinking Tim Hortons. 

I say this because I just stopped at one to get a gift card for someone on my way to work and didn't even think to grab a cup for myself. I'm in my office now drinking a cup of keurig, Parisian Nights (dark roast French).


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I'm in my office now drinking a cup of keurig, Parisian Nights (dark roast French).


I hope that you're not wearing fluffy slippers and a silk scarf...not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> I hope that you're not wearing fluffy slippers and a silk scarf...not that there's anything wrong with that!


LOL, it may sound.....un manly, but it's pretty strong stuff.

Actually, Tim's coffee is girly coffee compared to this stuff.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> LOL, it may sound.....un manly, but it's pretty strong stuff.
> 
> Actually, Tim's coffee is girly coffee compared to this stuff.


HA! No, I get it. I was just passing on what I got when someone in Calgary was taking a coffee order about 6 years ago. I ordered a French Vanilla Cappacino and he was playing that one up hard! Acting like he was going to even be uncomfortable asking for it. It was funny anyway.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey. My daughter threw a splash of Tim's double double into the dog's bowl the other week. Did it once more. Now he's jumps up and down like a crack addict when he sees a coffee in her hand. If it was a regular dog it might be funny. But a 115lb Malamute? Scary!!!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I got a free coffee at McDonald's yesterday. 

Their coffee isn't fantastic, but it's better than Tim Horton's by a country mile.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I saw this truck in Spain a couple years ago. I hope the franchise comes to Canada one day. 
:banana:


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

butterknucket said:


> I got a free coffee at McDonald's yesterday.
> 
> Their coffee isn't fantastic, but it's better than Tim Horton's by a country mile.


For those of us who don't have fancy machines and such, that *IS* fantastic!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I will have a pop into our McD's today on my way to see about a laser pointer.

What I am using is akin to this that I got from Value Village for 10 bucks:










And this when I am feeling less than lazy, otherwise I just cook the grounds on the stove top in something akin to this:


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> For those of us who don't have fancy machines and such, that *IS* fantastic!


Hey, I make great coffee in a cheap coffee maker!


----------



## izzy (Oct 6, 2007)

I really want to say something nice about TH's coffee.

Can't, it's absolute shit, I'd rather drink instant (taster's choice classic) -- really.

And I'm loathe to mention starbucks, but sumatra and pike aren't bad at all.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

izzy said:


> I really want to say something nice about TH's coffee.
> 
> Can't, it's absolute shit, I'd rather drink instant (taster's choice classic) -- really.
> 
> And I'm loathe to mention starbucks, but sumatra and pike aren't bad at all.


Pike is pretty good.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I like the pike place by sbux. 

When I was in vacation a couple weeks back I was having quad shots of espresso at my friends cafe. THAT is a good cup of java. The caffeine still didn't affect me and when I got home I was very tempted to get an espresso machine.


----------

